# Guess the singers



## Montarsolo (5 mo ago)

Look what a beautiful picture I found. I myself count six famous opera singers. A piece of cake I think.


[image deleted by moderator]


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

This is a copyrighted photo which means that it's going to get tossed and the thread deleted as soon as some mod wanders into this section of the forum.


----------



## Montarsolo (5 mo ago)

Aha, didn't know about the copyright. You still miss the singer on the far left.


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

Montarsolo said:


> Aha, didn't know about the copyright. You still miss the singer on the far left.


I deleted the reply - Might as well let others guess before it gets shut down - Unless someone rats you out, It could be up for a while but whenever you see something like "Getty Images" - it's copyrighted and thus the thread is pretty much a dead man walking.


----------



## Montarsolo (5 mo ago)

Aha, maybe depending on continent. Never heard of anyone in the Netherlands about this. Or we don't take it all that seriously.


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

Montarsolo said:


> Aha, maybe depending on continent. Never heard of anyone in the Netherlands about this. Or we don't take it all that seriously.


Check out # 7 on this list - 









Talk Classical Forum Rules


The following is a list of basic rules and guidelines about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Use. Please read through all of these sections before using our site. If you have issues with your account or need help...




www.talkclassical.com





None of this matters to me but I thought that you should know that they crack down pretty hard on this - Right now, no one is really aware of this but at some point, a mod will enter, take one look, and hey presto it's gone.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Its


Shaughnessy said:


> Check out # 7 on this list -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a linked image and still has the watermark so should be fine?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Op.123 said:


> It's a linked image and still has the watermark so should be fine?


No, if it is watermarked or bears a copyright sign it goes:



https://www.talkclassical.com/threads/please-read-copyright-issues.71902/



Closing this thread and deleting the picture.


----------

